# Hi from Indiana



## Mom2boys (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello.
My name is Colette and I am from NW Indiana. I found your forum after searching for breeders near me. I look forward to learning more from all of you. Thank you.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi from New Zealand


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi from illinois!


----------

